
Steve Jobs: "Please leave us alone." - acangiano
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-jobs-in-email-pissing-match-with-college-journalism-student-exclusive-2010-9
======
GiraffeNecktie
I thought his response, though tactless and blunt, was refreshingly honest.
He's running a business and the people in the PR department are not being paid
to help students with their term papers. It could have been a learning
experience for her but she apparently knows better. Perhaps she should count
herself lucky that Steve didn't get to keep his ninja throwing stars when he
left Japan the last time.

------
maxharris
This girl was operating under the premise that her needs and desires are a
valid claim on someone else's life. This premise is wrong, and the more anyone
accepts it, the less successful they will be, not only in business, but
generally in life. True success can only be achieved honestly, by trading
value for value with others, voluntarily. This is something that can only be
accomplished through focused effort, the maintenance of which is a painstaking
task in itself!

Suppose that you were to get thousands of emails a day from strangers, all
wanting a piece of you in some way. The only way to deal with this is to act
on principle, which is exactly what Steve Jobs did.

------
inovica
I'm sure this is the yin/yang of Jobs personality. He has helped Apple to
achieve a huge amount through his determination, but at the same time he can
be direct (or more than direct) which naturally people take offence at.
Previously I have read stories of how he can deal with employees, but now he's
answering customers we are seeing some 'interesting' responses!

------
devmonk
Wow. If this was really from Jobs, that is unbelievably bad for him and Apple.

I think everyone knew Jobs had this type of personality, but his recent screw-
ups with this and the handling of the "antenna issue" (saying that people are
holding the phone wrong) just show that, regardless of his health, this man
should no longer front Apple.

Granted he is one of the personalities that makes the business. It's not hard
to forget his history of (1) riding Woz's coattails to claim success for the
original Apple computer, (2) jumping ship from the Lisa project he led to
failure to the Mac and then taking credit for the Mac team's work, and (3)
riding Jonathan Ive's coattails and those of Apple's impressive marketing for
pretty much all recent Apple product successes.

I believe that he truly thinks he deserves what he has. I also believe that he
has always thought of himself as above this customer base and his company.
But, this is just nuts.

~~~
kls
I am really surprised at the group think here. It is no big distortion of
reality to realize that Steve is an elitist and has a contempt for people that
he sees below himself. He would probably readily admit it.

Further he has road the coat tails of some really brilliant people. He is
brilliant in his own right, probably one of the best business men of our times
but just because he is and is worth of praise in that respect, does not give
him a free pass on the fact that he generally loathes people he perceives as
inferior and treats them in a socially unacceptable manner.

I purchase Apple computers and phones and could be considered and avid Apple
fan because they are a great products, Just because one likes Apples products
does not mean that they have to accept Steve's actions or worse yet justify
them for him. He wasted more time and money responding to her than just
forwarding to the media department to take care of and he did so for a
purpose, to show her that he loathed such a peasant request.

~~~
acangiano
> I am really surprised at the group think here.

I think most people agree with both points. Steve Jobs was rude and gave an
unusual reply for a CEO. On the other hand, the girl was insistent and didn't
"make lemonade out of lemons". She took offence instead. She is arguably in
the spotlight now, but I'm not sure it's for the right reason.

------
gojomo
By replying even once, he gave her a gift far greater than some filler quote
the PR group could have given her about iPads in education.

A good reporter would have run with that -- new headline: "Apple's messaging
focus comes from the very top" -- rather than whine about the right way for a
CEO to communicate. (A 22-year-old college senior's 'enraged' opinion about
the right tone for Jobs to take, or what his PR staff should prioritize, just
isn't very interesting.)

~~~
acangiano
I don't think she is ready to make lemonade from lemons.

~~~
124816
I thought this thing was her attempt to do so.

------
YooLi
The girl has entitlement issues.

------
GrandMasterBirt
I have to defend jobs here. The PR department of Apple does not exist to
assist students get their grades. Yes, a person can walk into a grocery store
and ask to see the ledgers for a school project, when the clerk says "no" he
can complain about not serving the customers, I've been coming here for years,
etc. In the end of it all, the store is still dedicated to making money, their
customer relations does not need or should not include their customer's school
or personal wants from the company.

If, however, the customer walked in and said "please let me see your
department of health inspection information," it would be a completely
different issue, as that directly relates to the business.

~~~
parallax7d
The PR department exists to do PR. Irregardless of the motivations of the
people who contact them, sending a few official comments should be well within
their ability.

That someone expressed interest in their products is something to be
encouraged by a PR department. It's unfortunately that Steve responded at all.
Surely ignoring the request would garner much less negative PR than repeated
denials.

